# Orange Attack From SF Bay Area!



## PacifiCats (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi There!
Just joined and am comforted to know I'll be among lots of supportive cat owners. 

I have two male orange tabby cats named Rocky and Fozzy. They are brothers that come from the same litter and are almost 4 years old. Both cats are indoor/outdoor and up until now have been fairly healthy. Also, they are as sweet as sweet can be!

Right now, my main concern is for Rocky, who was recently diagnosed with an Upper Respiratory Infection. He hasn't eaten normally for about two days and has been pretty lethargic. Currently, assist feeding him and slowly building him to recovery if all goes well.

Looking forward to reading all the info out there on this topic as well as others.

Thanks!
Ami
aka "PacifiCats"


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome,Ami! I take it Fozzy's the comedian and Rocky's the alpha? I had an orange boy. His name was Percy. He liked pizza!


----------



## PacifiCats (Nov 30, 2012)

Thans for the welcome, bluemilk. Haha. Actually, Fozzy is the alpha and the comedian. Rocky is ironically very skiddish. But, they are both playful and as litter mates love each other very much!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We love our orange cats around here! (My signature shows you mine . .. the goofball Murphy.) Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

No orange cats at my place, but welcome!


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

i absolutely don't want to alarm you- but i talked to a woman at work today who just lost a kitty about 1yr old to a respiratory infection  keep a close eye on your baby!


----------



## PacifiCats (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Mrgnx11. 
It was pretty scary at the time. Rocky is doing 100% better, that I can tell. For one day, I had to assist feed him because he had already gone a couple days without eating. Once he had some food in him, he recovered very quickly. My next concern is for his brother's health. I haven't noticed any symptoms yet but they say the virus can have a incubation period of up to 3 weeks! It's apparently very contagious so I'm essentially just waiting for him to get sick!

Thanks for the nice welcome, everyone!!!


----------

